# Plain Path Puritan



## D. Paul (Oct 29, 2007)

PLAIN PATH PURITAN

Is anyone familiar with this site? I've initially only read his words concerning *KJV Onlyism* but I'm just curious...

Check out the blog and illuminate me


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 29, 2007)

Crazy man. Keep away.


----------



## clstamper (Oct 29, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> PLAIN PATH PURITAN
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this site? I've initially only read his words concerning *KJV Onlyism* but I'm just curious...



Most Puritans did not use the KJV until later. The traditional Reformed Bible in English was the Geneva. 

I use both the GB and the KJV because I love the lyrical beauty. I also use the ESV because the Reformed publishing cabal requires it.


----------



## etexas (Oct 29, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Crazy man. Keep away.


.....Admire our brother's bluntness! Tell us what "ya" really think V.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 29, 2007)

I got a response. I'll lock my doors extra tight tonight


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, ya'll got a public response...

Amazing thing is there ARE Reformed Christians that will only read KJV (or earlier). He makes quite a few accusations of Reformed Christians that I find absolutely untrue.

Seems like this guy has become an authority unto himself and is a lone ranger. We shouldn't baptise or partake of the Lord's Supper?! Sorry, the more I read, the worse (and with no actual reasoning from scripture or history) it gets.

This man is anything but a Puritan.


----------



## etexas (Oct 30, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I got a response. I'll lock my doors extra tight tonight


Are you Joking man? Did he really contact you! Scary.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 30, 2007)

If you'll forgive me Doug Wilson had an expression for people like him, it's *THUNDERPUPPY*.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 30, 2007)

etexas said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > I got a response. I'll lock my doors extra tight tonight
> ...


He just posted my reply on his blog.

It's amazing... within an hour of the thread being posted he had posted a reply saying "Bah! I don't care! I'm not scared of what people think! Besides, I think you are formalist, ritualist, clericalist moralists!"

Thunderpuppy is a good name, but it doesn't really capture the schoolyard "I am rubber, you are glue!" type attitude.


----------



## etexas (Oct 30, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Exagorazo said:
> ...


Real peace of work huh?......For someone who does NOT care what we think.....why does he observe the Board so much....odd.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 30, 2007)

He used to post here. Just do a search on Google.


----------



## etexas (Oct 30, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> He used to post here. Just do a search on Google.


No thanks V. I think you have told me ALL I need to know.


----------



## clstamper (Oct 31, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Amazing thing is there ARE Reformed Christians that will only read KJV (or earlier)..



The old translations are beautiful in ways that the new ones aren't. None of the major versions contain significant errors on matters of doctrine. If the issues are serious enough, the one should learn the original languages.

Try the Geneva or the Tyndale translation. They're wonderful.


----------



## clstamper (Oct 31, 2007)

LadyCalvinist said:


> If you'll forgive me Doug Wilson had an expression for people like him, it's *THUNDERPUPPY*.



That guy IS a "person like him." How ironic.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 31, 2007)

clstamper said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing thing is there ARE Reformed Christians that will only read KJV (or earlier)..
> ...



I have  And they are beautiful translations. Also, directly translating Luther's German Bible directly into English is very enlightening.


----------

